# Show me your NPT (:



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm trying to some ideas for planting a 10 gallon tank. 
I'd love to see some other 10 gallon tanks 

I'm thinking of doing black sand, with a white and red gavel pathway. I think I'm going to get like an arching driftwood over the pathway and have moss on the driftwood.

Please list the plants in your tank also


----------



## cheylillymama (Apr 30, 2013)

http://m1274.photobucket.com/albumv.../IMG_20130530_172803_zps36f2374a.jpg.html?o=0

Not an npt, but its a ten gallon. 
Dwarf lily
Java fern
Flame moss
Banana plant
Cambomba
Narrow leaf anacharis
Cryptocoryne spiralis
Anubias nana
Anubias coffeefolia
Microsword
Glossostigma
and a marimo moss ball.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry, none of my 10's are converted yet..

My 28 NPT 









My 2.5 NPT's
























Don't mind the betta in the last picture...he loves to sleep like that for some reason

My plant list is wayy too long to post, atleast 20 different species combined. Will post it if asked when I get on my PC for it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itzBlitz (Mar 27, 2013)

wow aemaki09, some great looking tanks, very jungle like.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

itzBlitz said:


> wow aemaki09, some great looking tanks, very jungle like.


Thanks! That was my original goal, but I would have rather had it more aquascaped now.

I'll try to remember to send in my plant list tonight


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I love them ALL!


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry, no 10 gallons here either. I've got a 3 gallon and a 5 gallon, though I've fully decided to replace my 3s with a divided 10 which will probably be NPT too. 

Three gallon: 









Hornwort
Java fern
Anubias nana
Narrow leaf Swords 
Narrow leaf Bacopa
Tropica Swords
Rotala
Frogbit/Water Lettuce
Marimo

5 Gallon:










Hornwort
Pennywort
Java Ferns
Amazon Swords
Banana plant
Dwarf Four leaf clovers (Waiting for them to carpet, they were long when I got them)
Crypt Lucens
Frogbit
Water Lettuce
Tropica Sword Plant
Narrow Leaf Sword
Marimo Moss Ball
Unnamed Crypt
Unnamed Stem x 2 I never did find a name unfortunately, I really should get them IDed


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I LOVEEEEE your setup!!!


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

5.5 gallon npt


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ricefish--is that a Finnex light?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Sorry, none of my 10's are converted yet..
> 
> My 28 NPT
> 
> ...


 
Here's my plant lists:

Big tank:
anubias nana, rotala indica, brazilian pennywort, Wisteria, java fern, lace java fern, money wort, amazon sword, java moss, anarchis, frogbit, cabomba, bacopa sunset, nana vallisneria, hygro polysperma, pygmy chain sword, vallisneria gigantae, crypt balansae, crypt parva, crypt petchii, mayaca fluviatilis, crypt lutea, dwarf saggitaria, ambulia, cabomba palaeformis, anubias bartieri +some that I cant remember

2.5 #1
water wisteria
baby tears
dwarf sagg
wisteria
amazon frogbit
cabomba carolinia
telantherna
guppy grass

2.5 #2
mayaca fluviatilis
rotala wallichi
rotala indica
dwarf sagg
java moss
java fern
water sprite
ludwigia repens
guppy grass
crypt lutea

2.5 #3
pretty much the same as #1 + 2


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

Kalari32 said:


> I LOVEEEEE your setup!!!



Thank you c:


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> Ricefish--is that a Finnex light?


Yep. Finnex FudgeRay 16"


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

RiceFish said:


> Yep. Finnex FudgeRay 16"


I have the Ray2 and absolutely love it, but I don't want such high light on my other tanks and was thinking of going with the fugeray. How do you like it? Does it grow everything pretty well?


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

aemaki09 said:


> I have the Ray2 and absolutely love it, but I don't want such high light on my other tanks and was thinking of going with the fugeray. How do you like it? Does it grow everything pretty well?


I've only had it for a short while but so far it seems to be doing pretty well. Seeing new growth with java fern, wisteria, and a bit with my microsword. I was considering the Ray2 for my 5.5 gallon but then I though it would just explode in algae growth.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

RiceFish said:


> I've only had it for a short while but so far it seems to be doing pretty well. Seeing new growth with java fern, wisteria, and a bit with my microsword. I was considering the Ray2 for my 5.5 gallon but then I though it would just explode in algae growth.


 
yeah, I've heard that the fugeray is good for low light, but I'm sure on a 5.5 it'd be more moderate than low.
My ray 2 has so many issues with algea! I had to add CO2, which has helped a little, but not enough...I think I'm going to have to start spot treating with excel or peroxide soon. I've been getting a lot of hair looking algea...

Anyways, the only thing I've noticed that makes me somewhat disappointed in my ray2 is that it doesn't have much red spectrum which means my red plants have a hard time staying red. Do you have that issue, or do you not have any red plants to tell?


----------



## RiceFish (Feb 9, 2013)

Floaters can help block some of the light and absorb excess nutrients.

I was looking at the planted tank forums and I believe finnex is coming out with a new set of lights later this year that provides more red spectrum. Before I trimmed them, my leaves on a banana plant were showing signs of red

What are some moderate lighting red plants?


----------

